# PFF Cook Book????



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

This was my wife's idea because she is always looking at this thread and loves the stuff you guys post. What about if each member or who ever wants to participate give a recipe with their user name or real name, then maybe a favorite dinner that they like. They could also do a recipe from their Mom or great Grandfather for the book.

What do you guys think?

*Pensacola Fishing Forums Cook Book*


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I like the idea!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I like it. I've written recipes for a living, and if anyone will admit to needing assistance, I would be glad to help. Although, some Grammaw or Momma recipes are better just the way they are, from 2 or 3 generations back.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

It will never work, some of us are private about what we cook and do not want anyone to know.....

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/moms-chicken-dumplings-655362/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/bye-bye-drunk-chicken-383769/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/nuclear-grilled-cheese-558577/


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/stuffed-bell-peppers-551569/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/sheepies-dont-forget-throats-503961/



Suggest you give it some thought on what you are inviting as content, as in..... the chicken and dumplings above is a recipe whereas the sheephead throats on the grill is just some pics of fish throats on the grill with no instructions as to how to prepare / season/ cook etc....................I think this is a great idea...


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/turkey-bge-399562/


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I love the idea, one of the other forums I'm on did this and made a PDF that could be requested and printed and it's a great little guide.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I would like to contribute some recipes to this project....also it would be really cool to bring it to print.....use the proceeds for a worthy cause or charity....


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hopin4aboat said:


> I love the idea, one of the other forums I'm on did this and made a PDF that could be requested and printed and it's a great little guide.


I have done the same for church. Great fund raiser. I would gladly help out. I suggest a local kids+fishing charity as a recipient of any funds generated.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Good idea! I have the cook book from crappie.com and it's great


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll submit my Liver and Onions marinaded in Dales recipe.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I'll submit my Liver and Onions marinaded in Dales recipe.


Salted?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Salted?


Nah, wouldn't want to dry out that ole stanky liver.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

How y'all wanna do this? Create a sticky and have people post up recipes. No other post except recipes allowed that was it doesn't have a bunch of garbage in it?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> How y'all wanna do this? Create a sticky and have people post up recipes. No other post except recipes allowed that was it doesn't have a bunch of garbage in it?


That sounds like a great idea! Could we do several stickys? Ex one sticky for appetizers, one for entrees and maybe one for misc or desserts? I like the no garbage idea, also if you try the recipe and enjoy it, people make sure to like that post as a way of reviewing it


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah give me a little and I'll work on it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dun


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Bump...


----------

